# Crate suggestions?



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a crate in anticipation of picking up my new DD puppy, so I thought I'd ask for recommendations from all the experienced dog people here. The crate will be used both in the house (especially for house breaking), and to transport the pup in a wagon/SUV (not a truck bed). What should I look for? What should I stay away from? I'm leaning toward a wire metal crate because I've heard that they provide much better ventilation, but I've yet to find one that has very good online reviews. Your thoughts?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I personally use a wire crate for in the house, and a plastic one to transport my dog. We started out with a smaller wire crate so that the dog wouldnt have an opportunity to poop or pee in the crate, and as she got bigger we got a bigger crate. 

I havent seen anyone use a wire crate for transportation of hunting dogs, but I suppose it would work. However I would feel bad transporting a dog in the cold weather like that if you ever got a truck.

Online reviews seem pretty strange for dog kennels in my observation. They seem to be unique perceptions and situations. Ultimately I would look for something that feels well constructed. Also, once I started buying dog food at Pet Co, they sent me a 50% off coupon for a dog kennel. Food for thought it suppose


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Chances are you will want a puppy crate first for a couple of reasons:

1) Dogs don't enjoy soiling their "den." If you put a puppy in a large crate, there's ample room to lay on one side and use the other half as the master bathroom. Obviously this may still happen here and there if the pup isn't let out often enough, but you'll get the benefit of some natural instinct here.
2) It's nice to get an idea of a dog's full size before getting their adult crate. You don't want to end up with something that's too small for the dog to stand at full height, or excessively large either.

My personal favorite adult crates are made by Travel-Aire. The plastic on some brands is rather rough or porous, making any clean up tasks more difficult. Travel-Aire crates have a very smooth plastic, and are a cinch to clean up. They also have a great system for quickly removing the top. They are approved for air travel, in case for any reason that ever becomes a requirement.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753758

If you ever do need to transport the dog in cold weather in a buddy's pickup, there are a variety of crate cover options - everything from very light to keep rain off, all the way to insulated for the nasty stuff.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I have both and I far prefer the plastic airline crate over the wire crate. It's easier to deal with and more transportable. Are you going to limit crate usage to the house with your hunting dog? I can't imagine that's the case. You want a plastic crate so you can use it to take the dog hunting.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

If you buy the wire style crate look for one with a divider, for my last pup i found one I think at IFA. It's a 36" crate but it's got a divider in the middle to make it smaller for a pup so they won't potty in the crate. Just an idea so you don't have to buy a smaller one and then a bigger one. I like all the crates, i've got the wire ones for the house, plastic ones to transport if i'm not taking my truck and a bigger dog box in my truck that i don't take in and out. All are good and I use all quite often.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Not that we dont want you here, but have you looked at http://www.utahbirddogs.com?

Lots of very helpful things to learn there


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

IFA by far has the best plastic kennel!!! Has 2 doors! One on the side and one on the back! Worth every penny!


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

I would buy a med size plastic crate for in the house. If the pup poops in a wire crate it could end up on the floor. Pups can use a med crate up to 4 to 6 months old. 
I have wire crates in the truck. Like you said much more air flow and mine are under a camper shell on the truck, for cold weather you can buy the insulated cover for it. Go on line and search for wire crates. Mine are GoGo brand crates. I really like the way the doors work. They have a lift type latch for quick access as well as a bolt for extra security. Got mine on line for around $46 for a large one. Much cheaper than you can buy in any store even with shipping.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Search on KSL classifieds for a crate. There's always a ton on there (plastic/wire) and you can get them pennies on the dollar.


----------



## deadduckflying (Oct 15, 2010)

Some good advice here, however, I suggest you get the largest plastic crate you think you will ever need. The plastic ones have ample ventilation and are easy to clean.

While the dog is still a pup, put a box in the crate and cover it with a towel so the pup has only enough room to lay down. It is their den and they will not want to soil it, so don't give them the room to do so. As the dog gets bigger, change the size of the box. This way you only buy one crate. Good luck with your new pup!

Scott


----------

